

18 strange and unusual flash drives - ideamonk
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2011/02/18-strange-and-unusual-usb-flash-drives/

======
zephyrfalcon
Personally I like this one: <http://4.flowsnake.org/archives/202> :)

